# Private pond for me and my daughter first time fishing for her



## armyguardus251 (Jul 18, 2016)

Does anyone have access or own a private pond that I could possibly bring my three year old daughter to do some bream fishing. I'm willing to work for it or do anything else needed just need a place to teach my baby to fish. Heres my number 2512337537 feel free to call or text thank you in advance.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Hit up Steves Catfish pond.


----------



## armyguardus251 (Jul 18, 2016)

I thought they were closed this time of year and they charge


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

I am a little north of Panama City but you are welcome to come to mine.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Why not pinfish? All kinds of open water for that.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a small pond with a nice big dock, located off of Quintette Road in Cantonment/Molino area. Let me know if you are still looking for a place to fish, and PM me on here, or text me (813-363-1137)

Ed


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Or not.....


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Guess he wants u to call him so he can use your pond.....lol


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

PensacolaEd said:


> Or not.....


Looks like he hasn't been back on since he posted this.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

There are plenty of public spots you can catch fish from. shoot, go down to carpenters park with some worms on a cork or try the oyster pile boat ramp.


----------

